# Wet basement, just making sure my thoughts are correct



## HandicappedHome (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello,
I have a client for my maintenance biz that has a wet basement.

I'll try to keep this brief
Background:

(1) Perimeter drain is already installed with functioning sump pump. Sump pump discharge not affecting problem.
(2) Wall leaks occurring after a rain
(3) Millionaire clients :thumbup: I have a good longstanding relationship with. This is something they want ME to do and they know it'll be my first time.
(4) Owners have had the house for 20 years and this wall is the only one that appears to have ever leaked
(5) Multiple repairs attempted by homeowner, believe it or not.


Technical:
(1) Grade is incorrect, towards house. Specifically water collects in a valley right on top of where the foundation wall is leaking
(2) Existing gutter system doesn't put water far enough away from house to exit the valley. In other words roof water is finding it's way into the valley
(3) In valley there is an AC unit and pool equipment on concrete slabs. Slabs are raised 1-2" from the dirt in the valley

Proposed Solution
(Miss Dig, Permits, etc)
(1) HVAC guy removes AC condensor
(2) Myself to pull out pool equipment (warranty concerns)
(3) Myself to break up foundations w/jackhammer
(4) Excavator sub to dig trench beside house to footing, slope TBD
(5) Myself and mason to Clean wall, fill any voids
(5) Myself and helper to roll on Marflex 5000, or get sub to pump spray 
(6) Myself and helper to install perimeter PVC thinwall pipe. Graded to the termination point
(7) Myself and helper to attach downspout drainage 
(8) Myself and helper to fill drain up to footer space with course gravel surround (sz 57 or larger stone)
(8.5) Heavy duty soil separator to keep detrious out of rock. 
(9) Tamp backfill with permeable soil (sand) or rock. Ensure good final grade
(10) Myself and helper to pour 2X new concrete slabs (may need heat blankets)
(11) HVAC sub reinstalls condensor
(12) I reinstall pool equipment 

See my drawing. I intend to wrap the drain pipe all the way around the valley area. Two questions:
(1) Is this overkill? Should I grade away from the house, move the gutters out, patch the hole from the inside and call it a day?
(2) Is this underkill? Should I be wrapping the drain pipe all the way around the whole house while I'm at it? I don't want to do unnecessary work but they will do whatever is best.

That was not at all brief. Thoughts on the criteria and methods used to terminate drain pipe appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## HandicappedHome (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll snap a few photos on sat.!


----------



## HandicappedHome (Jul 31, 2012)

Edit: there is another source of water ingress on foundation wall on other side of basement.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

The only thing I would add is dimple board. Is there any cracks in the foundation?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Like this


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Dats what I'm talkin bout One day I will have to get all techy so I can post pics!!


----------



## HandicappedHome (Jul 31, 2012)

Right on! Thanks. Yah I see that in the spec for mar flex now - 
Level + Membrane + Board = Warranty Standard Mar-flex 5000 None 15 Years Bronze Mar-flex 5000 Geo-Mat Plus
3/4″ Drain & Dry 40 Years Silver Mar-flex 5000 1″ Shockwave
1 3/16″ Drain & Dry 50 Years Gold Mar-flex 5000 2″ Shockwave
2 3/8″ Drain & Dry 60 Years
There there are a couple of cracks in the 'crete

I'll keep ya updated!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Is this a poured or block foundation? If it is block i would also recommend repairing the cracks inside and outside and then block-bonding the inside wall, especially if your tamping it. This will keep the wall from bowing in at all as you back fill and tamp. This is also another way to seal the basement from leaks but you must seal the outside 1st. Sealing the inside only will let the foundation hold water and freeze thus making the situation worse. Sounds as though you did your homework for sealing the outside. Usually i just pressure wash the foundation, tar it, let it dry and apply a layer of rubberized membrane, then install a new perimeter drain with at least 1' of #2 stone, then back fill. I did not bother to tamp the last couple i have done, i only tamped with the bucket as i went and let the fill settle. No problems so far.

Is this overkill you ask? Not as far as i am concerned, especially if the customer is on board. It would egg on your face to dig this up, 1/2 A55ed seal it only to have it leak in the spring. If you seal it and run the membrane over the footing and put in new perimeter drain you should have no issues at all.


----------

